# Specialita purge for new grind settings



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Was just wondering if you have a specialita, do you purge out the beans on previous grind setting and if so, How many grams do you feel should be purged?

Hope that makes sense

Cheers


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Probably two 9 gram shots I would do. Or what ever 2 single shots are.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I know this may not be a popular response but being a tight Yorkshireman I don't purge between grind settings

so this morning my LSOL was running fast 20s ish so I sinked the first shot and tightened the grind slightly then grinded 18g of beans. I knew some of the grinds would still be at the courser setting and when it still ran a bit fast 28s I made a latte which was fine. The next shot with no further grinder changes was about 32 seconds and perfect

Those purges add up to a lot of beans

works for me


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You sinked the first shot, which was 18 grams.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I always tend to purge between 10-18g between adjustments and to purge stale grinds out of the grinder before pulling a shot if its be stood for a while

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow, i definitely need to invest in bigger bags of beans. I had a little coffee session today with a 250g bag today (New to this world and practicing) I have gone through alooooot of those beans!

I did invest in one of these air pump thingies:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01D0I21CI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Obviously not used for coffee however i did use the pump and so much coffee was purged from specialita! I suppose that would be effective if I was pre dosing in the grinder rather than having a bean filled hopper but Iv'e heard that the beans grind better with slight pressure on top? I dunno! Still learning!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I dont thing that you need to purge that much

The mignons hold/exchange about 2g.

Im going to clean mine tonight so will let you know.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the 50mm version, ive added bellows for single dosing. I got tbe bellows tonight.

First try with the bellows pushed 1g out, all over the counter. I then cleaned the grinder and got a further 1 gram out.

Im going to dose forna drink shortly so will see what it does to a clean grinder.
View attachment 49799


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for letting me know, appreciated.

I bought mine today and was amazed how much it purged out the chute. Made want to start single dosing however I read that single dosing on a mignon isn't great.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

People say that but ive found no issuse doing so compared to using the hopper, same bean, same grind.

I used to purge with the hopper and i also put 2g of beans through before i single dose, then my actual dose goes through


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've just made this, works really well

https://youtube.com/shorts/TwI9Qe8JwBA


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Have used this combo (tube+puffer) on my Specialita ever since I bought it new. Have never used the hopper yet and I get very consistent extractions from it, day after day.


----------



## benjammer (Feb 18, 2021)

What a waste of coffee, at max it retains 2g of coffee, so max purge would be 2g, I never purge though, even 2g is likely a waste.
What we DONT know is whether the 1-2g of retained coffee actually gets exchanged or just sits in the crevices and doesn't affect your next shot at all.
From my brief testing it seems to do fine single dosing, without pushing out the retention grounds with the blower (i find I get a lot of fine particles out with a blower, which may negatively effect the coffee, but not sure whether I noticed that to have an effect or not).
I believe the retained coffee doesn't actually affect anything, or a very small negligible amount does. So no need to waste coffee.

Try it and see if it makes a difference. If you usually purge, try no purge.


----------



## benjammer (Feb 18, 2021)

What a waste of coffee, at max it retains 2g of coffee, so max purge would be 2g, I never purge though, even 2g is likely a waste.
What we DONT know is whether the 1-2g of retained coffee actually gets exchanged or just sits in the crevices and doesn't affect your next shot at all.
From my brief testing it seems to do fine single dosing, without pushing out the retention grounds with the blower (i find I get a lot of fine particles out with a blower, which may negatively effect the coffee, but not sure whether I noticed that to have an effect or not).
I believe the retained coffee doesn't actually affect anything, or a very small negligible amount does. So no need to waste coffee.

Try it and see if it makes a difference. If you usually purge, try no purge.


----------



## benjammer (Feb 18, 2021)

What a waste of coffee, at max it retains 2g of coffee, so max purge would be 2g, I never purge though, even 2g is likely a waste.
What we DONT know is whether the 1-2g of retained coffee actually gets exchanged or just sits in the crevices and doesn't affect your next shot at all.
From my brief testing it seems to do fine single dosing, without pushing out the retention grounds with the blower (i find I get a lot of fine particles out with a blower, which may negatively effect the coffee, but not sure whether I noticed that to have an effect or not).
I believe the retained coffee doesn't actually affect anything, or a very small negligible amount does. So no need to waste coffee.

Try it and see if it makes a difference. If you usually purge, try no purge.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@benjammer Hi, you've posted the same post 3 times..not sure if you've refreshed and not seen your post or other ?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I pop 3 or 4 beans in the single dosing tune in the morning and that's it, just get some fresh in and push out some old, I don't obsess behind that

Single dosing it's about 0.1g retained only every time now


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i used to do a timed 0.5s blast purge in the morning.


----------

